# Flow bindings



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

From what i hear the expensive models are awesome.

I got a pair of Flow NXT AT on an Atomic Hatchet and i love them!


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't have a pair, but there is already a thread about the Fives:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/9049-review-2008-flow-five-bindings.html

Hope that helps, you might want to do a search as there are probably more.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

flows are generally love/hate. some people love em. others hate em. not much middle ground.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I really like my Flow NXT-AT bindings. The only real hassle I have had with them is that in deep powder they can be a real pain in the ass to get into. Therefore, I would not recommend them if you ride alot of powder or backcountry. T.J. is right though, you will find that most people eithr like them or not. Also, I have had very good experience with their warranty department.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Alright I appreciate it thanks


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

this is your typical flow user reviews
flow flight:worst bindings ever
flow M or NXT: amazing bindings.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I prefer the K2 Cinch myself. I've used the Flow M9's and was impressed once I got them dialed in perfectly. Getting that strap just right is 90% of the performance. For the K2's, tweaking is fast and on-the-fly, like a normal strap binding. They're heavier than normal bindings, but not by much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

i got the first flights and they are sick. everybody hates em for some reason but i think they are perfect. i want the high end NXT's next season. im prob gonna stick with flow bindings. ive had no prob with em and they are quick as hell to strap in. get em


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

You can't tell me it takes a long time to strap in normal bindings. It would be nice to strap in and have the exact same feeling everytime.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

i just picked up a set of FLOW nxt at along with a lib tech skate banana yesterday

i also rode them yesterday for the first time, and after you get a few runs in and you dial in the exact size to your boot, it so easy in and out of them.... 

i am new, and felt i get strap in just as fast as anyone else on the hill ( standing up 99% of the time )the flows were still way faster.. and a most of the time i would get to a spot where 5-7 guys were strapping iin i would just FLOW-in and jump ahead of the rest of the pack, and if i would have had traditional bindings i would have probably been stuck at the back of the line, so yesterday they did save me tons of time

as of feel of the binding, it's hard for me to tell if i lost any response, especially coming from some 3-4 yr old bottom of the line burton freestyle bindings..

my .02


----------

